# Vacation tips for Yellowstone to Mt. Rushmore?



## DaveNV (May 5, 2013)

This description may be easier if you follow along on a map.  

We're going to be spending two pretty active weeks next month starting at Yellowstone National Park (staying at Island Park Village.) During the week we'll run down to Grand Tetons National Park for a two-day-one-night side trip (staying at a motel in Jackson.) When we check out of Island Park Village, we'll run up to I-90 and head East to go through the Custer Battlefield area, then down to overnight in Sheridan, WY (another motel.) From Sheridan we'll head down to see Devils Tower, then on to Rapid City for three nights in another motel. We'll see Mt. Rushmore, Custer State Park, Crazy Horse Monument, the Rapid City area, and maybe a side trip over to Badlands National Park. From Rapid City, we'll head back due West to stay two nights in Cody, WY, so we can explore the several museums in the Buffalo Bill Museum complex. We'll head further West to stay our last night at the Old Faithful Inn, before heading up to Bozeman, MT to fly home.

Here's the question:  I've done this entire trip before, in various pieces, and with various people.  But never all in one continuous route.  Is there anything you know absolutely that is a must-see (besides the obvious), or an absolutely DON'T see that I should know about?  We're highly flexible, and more than a little bit adventurous.  I'm aware of the roads, weather, and distances of this trip, and am willing to make the most of it all.  I've learned the hard way that when you're the driver who is married to a photographer, creature comforts on a trip, frequent sudden stops on the road, and sleeping late rarely happens.  

Any ideas you'd care to share?  It's going to be an amazing trip, and I'd love to incorporate your ideas into things.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (May 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> This description may be easier if you follow along on a map.
> 
> We're going to be spending two pretty active weeks next month starting at Yellowstone National Park (staying at Island Park Village.) During the week we'll run down to Grand Tetons National Park for a two-day-one-night side trip (staying at a motel in Jackson.) When we check out of Island Park Village, we'll run up to I-90 and head East to go through the Custer Battlefield area, then down to overnight in Sheridan, WY (another motel.) From Sheridan we'll head down to see Devils Tower, then on to Rapid City for three nights in another motel. We'll see Mt. Rushmore, Custer State Park, Crazy Horse Monument, the Rapid City area, and maybe a side trip over to Badlands National Park. From Rapid City, we'll head back due West to stay two nights in Cody, WY, so we can explore the several museums in the Buffalo Bill Museum complex. We'll head further West to stay our last night at the Old Faithful Inn, before heading up to Bozeman, MT to fly home.
> 
> ...



All I can say is, two active weeks is an understatement--wow. You will literally be on the run if you intend to do all of this, especially with a photographer.   IMO, you could spend two weeks in each of the two major areas (Black Hills/Wyoming, Yellowstone/Grand Tetons) and still be very busy.

Having lived in the Black Hills area for awhile, here's my two cents' worth.  I'd probably stay in Hot Springs after Wyoming for a few nights--be sure to check out the Mammoth site then head to Custer State Park, and try one or two cave visits in the Black Hills, on to Crazy Horse, etc.. From there, go to Rapid City to check out the Badlands, which you should not miss.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2013)

I know, right?  I'll need a vacation to get over the vacation.  

I agree with you about staying for longer in one area. But in this case, the plans are pretty firm.  We're actually staying the first night at Mammoth, before checking into Island Park.  A lot of this motel-hopping is "base camp" stuff, with daily forays out into the areas we'll be near.  We've done this kind of thing before, but maybe not as ambitiously.  

Thanks for the tips about the Caves in the Black Hills.  If there's enough time, the Badlands are definitely on the list.  Last time I was there I didn't have time to stop.  Weather permitting, this time we will.  Wall Drug may have to wait.  

Dave



muranojo said:


> All I can say is, two active weeks is an understatement--wow. You will literally be on the run if you intend to do all of this, especially with a photographer.   IMO, you could spend two weeks in each of the two major areas (Black Hills/Wyoming, Yellowstone/Grand Tetons) and still be very busy.
> 
> Having lived in the Black Hills area for awhile, here's my two cents' worth.  I'd probably stay in Hot Springs after Wyoming for a few nights--be sure to check out the Mammoth site then head to Custer State Park, and try one or two cave visits in the Black Hills, on to Crazy Horse, etc.. From there, go to Rapid City to check out the Badlands, which you should not miss.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I know, right?  I'll need a vacation to get over the vacation.
> 
> I agree with you about staying for longer in one area. But in this case, the plans are pretty firm.  We're actually staying the first night at Mammoth, before checking into Island Park.  A lot of this motel-hopping is "base camp" stuff, with daily forays out into the areas we'll be near.  We've done this kind of thing before, but maybe not as ambitiously.
> 
> ...



We may be talking about different Mammoths.  I'm referring to the Mammoth site in Hot Springs, SD.  The site was discovered 'fairly' recently in 1974, and the whole area is a geologic wonder and would be a good base camp, just for future reference.  

Forget Wall Drug--spend your time at the Badlands.


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2013)

Another vote for the Badlands. I think it's beautiful. Similar to Bryce canyon but less brightly colored. Just amazing though.

Also, be careful near Mt Rushmore. When we did a trip like yours our car was broken into near Mt Rushmore.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2013)

muranojo said:


> We may be talking about different Mammoths.  I'm referring to the Mammoth site in Hot Springs, SD.  The site was discovered 'fairly' recently in 1974, and the whole area is a geologic wonder and would be a good base camp, just for future reference.
> 
> Forget Wall Drug--spend your time at the Badlands.



We are talking different Mammoths.  I was referring to the Mammoth Hot Springs at the north end of Yellowstone.  I'll check into the one in SD. Thanks!

And Wall Drug was meant as a joke.  Been there, saw the 70-foot dinosaur, don't need to go back.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Another vote for the Badlands. I think it's beautiful. Similar to Bryce canyon but less brightly colored. Just amazing though.



I really hope to make the time to see it, if only on the Loop Road, or whatever they call it. 




VegasBella said:


> Also, be careful near Mt Rushmore. When we did a trip like yours our car was broken into near Mt Rushmore.



Thanks for the reminder. I try never to leave anything in a car anymore, especially a rental car.  I've had my car broken into while it was sitting in my driveway at home.  

Dave


----------



## TomR (May 6, 2013)

We are doing a similar trip in September and seeing many of the same things you plan to see. The difference is that we are flying into Rapid City, SD and flying out of Jackson, Wyoming. Since you are interested in visiting the Little Big Horn Battlefield National Monument and will be staying in Sheridan one night, you might also be interested in visiting Fort Phil Kearny and the Fetterman Battlefield which is only about 20 miles south of Sheridan. 

Have a great vacation.
Tom


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2013)

TomR said:


> We are doing a similar trip in September and seeing many of the same things you plan to see. The difference is that we are flying into Rapid City, SD and flying out of Jackson, Wyoming. Since you are interested in visiting the Little Big Horn Battlefield National Monument and will be staying in Sheridan one night, you might also be interested in visiting Fort Phil Kearny and the Fetterman Battlefield which is only about 20 miles south of Sheridan.
> 
> Have a great vacation.
> Tom




Thanks, Tom! I didn't know about those.  I'll add them to the list to look into.

I would also have preferred to fly into Rapid and out of somewhere closer to Yellowstone, but we're locked into the timeshare week at Island Park Village. Everything else grew out of that.  We're flying in and out of Bozeman, MT, which was the best arrangement I could make from Seattle.  It's great country to see, and we have free miles on the rental car - so a lot of the rest will be one of those "out the windshield" vacations.  

I remember all the photo albums my folks had of family trips when I was a kid. How many pictures did we take with the corner post of the car windshield in the picture?  Or slightly fuzzy road signs announcing we were arriving at this or that destinations.  Squabbling with my siblings in the back seat of the old Plymouth land yacht, elbowing each other and shouting "I got dibs on the window!"  Great memories...  At least now, as the only driver, I always get a window seat. 

Dave


----------



## susieq (May 6, 2013)

Check out Bear Country in Rapid City http://www.bearcountryusa.com/, Custer State Park is amazing ~ LOTS of Buffalo. Have a great time ~ one of our best vacations!!:whoopie:


----------



## Elan (May 6, 2013)

No input, but sounds like a great trip.  It's on my "to do" list.  Just need to find the time.


----------



## Kevsdad (May 6, 2013)

susieq said:


> Check out Bear Country in Rapid City http://www.bearcountryusa.com/, Custer State Park is amazing ~ LOTS of Buffalo. Have a great time ~ one of our best vacations!!:whoopie:



Bear Country is a must. Coolest place EVER. You will not be disappointed.

Also, we took Hwy 14 from Sheridan to Cody. Probably faster and a much different experience than an Innerstate.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 6, 2013)

I did a similar trip in reverse, starting in Badlands NP and making my way west to Yellowstone (and then back home to Milwaukee).  Having visited Mt. Rushmore previously, I did take a pass on spending time there.  I did enjoy the drive-by photo op however near Custer State Park.

I would highly encourage you to check out the Minuteman Missile Nat'l Historic Site which is on the eastern end of the Badlands area.  It is especially interesting to any of us who survived the Cold War Era and Cuban Missile Crisis of the 60's.

You'll need to make sure about visiting hours as they have limited tickets available to go into the missile command center . . . and with the sequestration, they've had to cut back on some tour days/times.

I did blog on my experience, so you may want to read about my trip last summer.  It was a great adventure; one I hope to do again someday!


----------



## PigsDad (May 6, 2013)

Kevsdad said:


> Bear Country is a must. Coolest place EVER. You will not be disappointed.


Another +1 for Bear Country.  A little "cheesey", but definitely worth the time if you have never been.

If you like caves, I highly recommend Jewel Cave which is on the south end of the Black Hills.  Great access and not so touristy as some of the others because it is a national park.

Kurt


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.  These are great ideas!  I should have asked before planning the trip. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (May 7, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Another +1 for Bear Country.  A little "cheesey", but definitely worth the time if you have never been.
> 
> If you like caves, I highly recommend Jewel Cave which is on the south end of the Black Hills.  Great access and not so touristy as some of the others because it is a national park.
> 
> Kurt



Yes, Jewel Cave is a good one.  Wind Cave is also fun, and an interesting story of how it was discovered:  A cowboy was riding by on his horse and supposedly an underground wind blew his hat off.  (At least this was the story way back when.)  My grandpa was a park ranger in the area and my dad worked in the CCC in the area when he was a young guy.

There's so much to see in the whole area...the wildlife (yes, lots of buffalo as mentioned), great geology with sinkholes, a petrified forest, and the Mammoth site in the Hot Springs area, caves, old mining towns rich with old western goldrush history, hairpin curves and the Needles, Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Badlands, on and on.

Dave, I'm sure you'll have a great time, even if it is a drive-by photo tour.  I can relate to the tales of your childhood travels.


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Yes, Jewel Cave is a good one.  Wind Cave is also fun, and an interesting story of how it was discovered:  A cowboy was riding by on his horse and supposedly an underground wind blew his hat off.  (At least this was the story way back when.)  My grandpa was a park ranger in the area and my dad worked in the CCC in the area when he was a young guy.



Is Rushmore Cave still around?  I remember touring that one back in the early 1970s, during my first trip through the area.



muranojo said:


> There's so much to see in the whole area...the wildlife (yes, lots of buffalo as mentioned), great geology with sinkholes, a petrified forest, and the Mammoth site in the Hot Springs area, caves, old mining towns rich with old western goldrush history, hairpin curves and the Needles, Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Badlands, on and on.



One I'm looking forward to is driving Iron Mountain Road again, where every turn in the road puts the faces on Mt. Rushmore centered in the view.  It's a really nice drive, as I recall.  And of course, that also means bringing crackers to feed the donkeys at Custer State Park afterwards.  I wonder if they're still there?  It's been about 15 years since I was last there.



muranojo said:


> Dave, I'm sure you'll have a great time, even if it is a drive-by photo tour.  I can relate to the tales of your childhood travels.



Thanks.  I'm really getting excited about the trip.  And now that the departure date is just a few weeks away, I'm even more excited.  It's been planned for almost two years. 

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> <<snipped>>
> One I'm looking forward to is driving Iron Mountain Road again, where every turn in the road puts the faces on Mt. Rushmore centered in the view.  It's a really nice drive, as I recall.  And of course, that also means bringing crackers to feed the donkeys at Custer State Park afterwards.  I wonder if they're still there?  It's been about 15 years since I was last there.  <<snipped>> Dave



I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Yes the donkeys were there at Custer State Park.  I took a small 5# bag of apples with me . . . they got most of them 

As for the Iron Mountain Road, I thoroughly enjoyed driving it but getting a decent spot to stop at the turnouts for photo ops of Mt Rushmore was a challenge because it seemed everyone had the same idea.  I finally did get "the shot" I had hoped for . . . so hopefully you will too.


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm sure you'll have a great time.
> 
> Yes the donkeys were there at Custer State Park.  I took a small 5# bag of apples with me . . . they got most of them
> 
> As for the Iron Mountain Road, I thoroughly enjoyed driving it but getting a decent spot to stop at the turnouts for photo ops of Mt Rushmore was a challenge because it seemed everyone had the same idea.  I finally did get "the shot" I had hoped for . . . so hopefully you will too.





Thanks!  I'll let you know how it works out. 

Dave


----------



## chellej (May 7, 2013)

Some things to do while at Island Park:

Visit Big Springs...There is an old water powered cabin...also can float from there down to Macks Inn... Rent a canoe there and they will drop you at big springs.

Harriman State park...go to see the trumpetor swans and they also do some horse back rides...discounts through the resort office.

The resort also does a discount combo to the Imaxx and the grizzley discovery center in West Yellowstone.

Take a drive up to sawtelle peak...fabulous views.

Drive down to warm river and feed the fish,  take a drive to the upper and lower mesa falls.

And then yellowstone:  Make sure you see the grand canyon of yellowstone...you can drive the rim on both sides of the canyon...artists point is one of my favorites.

The cowboy suppper out of Roosevelt area is a lot of fun...you can ride horseback or stagecoach to a nice campfire steak dinner.

Old faithful of course, many paint pots.  Yellowstone lake....  you really can't go wrong

In Jackson go to  the cowboy saloon, the tram at teton village, subs at New York sub shop.

Visit the elk refuge at the edge of town.

You will have a great time

Rochelle


----------



## MuranoJo (May 8, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Is Rushmore Cave still around?  I remember touring that one back in the early 1970s, during my first trip through the area.
> Dave



Yeah, it's still there.  Sounds like they've added a zip line & 3D movies to the agenda.  Have to admit I haven't been there in many years myself, so will be good to hear how your trip goes.

I still remember they were filming the TV series 'How the West was Won' when I was in high school, and James Arness ('Zeb') was supposedly staying at a modest hotel in Custer.  Bunch of us drove up there hoping to see him but never did.  I was a big fan of his when I was a little girl, clear back to the Gunsmoke days.


----------



## DaveNV (May 8, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Yeah, it's still there.  Sounds like they've added a zip line & 3D movies to the agenda.  Have to admit I haven't been there in many years myself, so will be good to hear how your trip goes.
> 
> I still remember they were filming the TV series 'How the West was Won' when I was in high school, and James Arness ('Zeb') was supposedly staying at a modest hotel in Custer.  Bunch of us drove up there hoping to see him but never did.  I was a big fan of his when I was a little girl, clear back to the Gunsmoke days.




Thanks for the info, but I guess we won't be doing that.  I've just been informed that we will NOT be going underground, unless I want to go alone.  Seems there is a serious claustrophobia issue I never knew about.  Hmm.  After all these years, who knew?  

I remember James Arness in Gunsmoke. I also remember he played the monster in the original "It Came From Outer Space."  I thought it was cool that his brother was Peter Graves, the Mr. Phelps character from the Mission Impossible TV series.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 8, 2013)

chellej said:


> Some things to do while at Island Park:
> 
> Visit Big Springs...There is an old water powered cabin...also can float from there down to Macks Inn... Rent a canoe there and they will drop you at big springs.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Rochelle.  Those are great ideas! I do enjoy Imax theaters, and I keep forgetting that one is there in West. 

Dave


----------



## BigRedOne (May 8, 2013)

Did a similar trip three years ago only I didn’t have the extra time.  Spent a week at Island Park Village which is not a really fancy resort but a good base for visiting the area.  I wish I would have gone to the east gate of Yellowstone through the Big Horn Mountains and Bad Lands on the way back to Missouri (which was actually my original plan).  Wanted to see Mt. Rushmore so we went up the west side of Yellowstone to Bozeman and straight to Rushmore.  Rushmore was too far out of the way and we spent an extra five or six hours going there with nothing to see in between.  That being said, we intentionally skipped going to the east entrance of Yellowstone in the middle of the week because we planned on going home that way. 

Spend the day exploring the area close to Island Park there are some hidden jewels in the immediate area such as springs and waterfalls. When exploring Yellowstone be sure to get off on to some of the side roads in the park and you will be pleasantly surprised.  If you have been to Yellowstone before I am sure you know that each entrance is a completely different landscape.  Took a day trip around the Tetons (favorite part of the vacation) and had plenty of time to get back to the condo.  The town of Jackson seemed too expensive to me but they had a park with unusual entrances made from antlers.  

I am going back to the area this year but will be staying at Lake Condominiums at Big Sky, Montana.  You can bet my plans this time will be exploring the eastern part of Yellowstone.  When we went home the last time, we went close to Big Sky and it was absolutely beautiful.  Looking forward to exploring the area.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 9, 2013)

I'm enjoying reading this thread as we'll be visiting Yellowstone this August.  We're staying the first week in a private rental in Driggs and spending the days driving to Yellowstone and also exploring the Tetons.

I appreciate that a week is quite short to fully appreciate the area but I have to confess that this is more a trip for me rather then the rest of the family.  Consequently I have two young boys, 8 & 6 and a wife who isn't overly enamoured with the prospect of spending days in a national park and is more focused on the second week in Park City.

Any tips and recommendations to get the best out of the two parks and anything worthwhile in Jackson should the kids not be completely bowled over?


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 9, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm sure you'll have a great time.
> 
> Yes the donkeys were there at Custer State Park.  I took a small 5# bag of apples with me . . . they got most of them
> 
> As for the Iron Mountain Road, I thoroughly enjoyed driving it but getting a decent spot to stop at the turnouts for photo ops of Mt Rushmore was a challenge because it seemed everyone had the same idea.  I finally did get "the shot" I had hoped for . . . so hopefully you will too.



I was pulling up my blog for someone else, and was reminded of this photo of the donkeys . . .


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 9, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> I'm enjoying reading this thread as we'll be visiting Yellowstone this August.  We're staying the first week in a private rental in Driggs and spending the days driving to Yellowstone and also exploring the Tetons.
> 
> I appreciate that a week is quite short to fully appreciate the area but I have to confess that this is more a trip for me rather then the rest of the family.  Consequently I have two young boys, 8 & 6 and a wife who isn't overly enamoured with the prospect of spending days in a national park and is more focused on the second week in Park City.
> 
> Any tips and recommendations to get the best out of the two parks and anything worthwhile in Jackson should the kids not be completely bowled over?



LOL . . . you highlight why I often travel alone 

I can't help you with Jackson, but in Yellowstone, hopefully the family will be impressed with the geothermal features and wildlife viewing opportunities.  Depending on the general interest in your group, I would say you should be able to cover everything in both GTNP and Yellowstone in a week.

Now for the bad news . . . Driggs, ID is about 2.5 hrs from the western side of Yellowstone NP.  If you opt to do the drive to Jackson, WY (about an hour) and then into GTNP (another 20 minutes or so north) and then on further north to Yellowstone's southern most entrance (another 1.75 hrs) . . . you're looking at total of 3 hrs (+/-) each way.

You will also want to be sure to be "home" to your lodging at night no later than dark as the wildlife can present significant issues when driving after dark . . . inside the parks or on the state roads.

For many, lodging outside of the Yellowstone is problematic due to the excessive drive time & distance just to get there (and back).  Be prepared for that with your family as a poorly paced first day, could make the rest of your time there hell.  (I know with my hubby, it sure would.)


----------



## chellej (May 9, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> I'm enjoying reading this thread as we'll be visiting Yellowstone this August.  We're staying the first week in a private rental in Driggs and spending the days driving to Yellowstone and also exploring the Tetons.
> 
> I appreciate that a week is quite short to fully appreciate the area but I have to confess that this is more a trip for me rather then the rest of the family.  Consequently I have two young boys, 8 & 6 and a wife who isn't overly enamoured with the prospect of spending days in a national park and is more focused on the second week in Park City.
> 
> Any tips and recommendations to get the best out of the two parks and anything worthwhile in Jackson should the kids not be completely bowled over?



From Driggs you can drive up through rexburg to island park.....I would definitely take them to warm river to feed the fish....bring a couple of loafs of bread.  You could also go see upper and lower mesa falls.  In or near rexburg there is a teton dam flood museum.....The dam broke in I believe the 70's sometime and flooded everything downriver....it was catastrophic.

I also forgot about Quake Lake not far from island park....there is a park service building which has all the history/pics of the earthquake  and stories on those killed...it was very interesting.    

In jackson I would think about a whitewater trip....make sure you get the wetsuits as the water will still be cold.   My youngest and I worn wetsuits - he was about 7 at the time, my teo older kids were to "Cool" to wear them...they froze their little butts off. It was still a very good time....I think we used mad river outfitters

The kids would probably also like the tram at teton village.

On the Driggs side you can also ride hot air ballons.  I have never gone to Targhee ski area in the summer but wouldn't be suprised if you can ride the lifts to the top there also.

There is lots of shopping in Jackson for your wife and every afternoon they do an old west shootout in the square that the kids would like.

In yellowstone I would think about the stagecoach cookoput dinner....my kids loved it.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  I'd been informed that Jackson was only a half hour drive from Driggs, hence why I chose the location (Jackson was pretty much booked up for what we wanted).

Looks like I'll be doing a lot of driving, glad I booked a Jeep Cherokee.

Chellej, thanks for the tips.  We definitely want to go rafting and go on a cookout.  Any advice on horseriding?  The kids want to go but the youngest is 6, are there any companies that can accommodate a child that young?


----------



## BigRedOne (May 10, 2013)

I wouldn’t worry too much about the 8 and 6 year olds.  They may not appreciate everything in the area but I can guarantee that they will remember this trip when they get older and will want to go back some day.  I was only 5 my first visit to Yellowstone; bits and pieces of it where etched in my memory and I finally got to go back some 50 years later.  One memory I have is a mural (or a large wall canvas) of an Indian that had shot a bison with a bow and arrow and the bison, with the arrow stuck in its side, running over the Indian.  I have no idea where the mural was but is somewhere in the area if not at Yellowstone.  Has anyone seen this picture, if so where is it?


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2013)

BigRedOne said:


> One memory I have is a mural (or a large wall canvas) of an Indian that had shot a bison with a bow and arrow and the bison, with the arrow stuck in its side, running over the Indian.  I have no idea where the mural was but is somewhere in the area if not at Yellowstone.  Has anyone seen this picture, if so where is it?



I'll keep my eyes peeled for it when I'm there.  It sounds like an amazing image, if it's stuck with you this long.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2013)

We're back!!  And it was an amazing trip!

Two weeks (15 days, actually) gave us plenty of time to do and see what we wanted.  It worked out VERY well.  Yes, we spent quite a bit of time in the car, but it was a road trip, after all.  When all was said and done, we put 2774 miles on the rental car.  Jeepers!!  But thank goodness for Unlimited Miles on the rental.  (Thank you Alamo!)  A nearly-new 2013 Subaru Outback was a perfect vehicle for this trip. After the amount of time we spent getting to know this excellent car, I'm almost thinking of buying one.  

Here's how it shook out:

Friday, May 31, we flew from Seattle to Bozeman, Montana. Got the rental car, and drove to Mammoth Hot Springs via the north entrance to Yellowstone National Park. We stayed overnight at the Mammoth Hotel, a vintage place that has a lot of character.  (That means it's a creaky, noisy building with the bathroom down the hall.)

Saturday, June 1 to Saturday, June 8:  Stayed at Island Park Village timeshare.  (See my review of the resort, once it gets approved and posted.)  Driving from IPV to the west entrance to Yellowstone is about 20 miles each way, but it's a fast road.  Speed limit was mostly 65, with one section reduced to 45 MPH.  Easy.  Once inside the park, it's another 14 miles to Madison Junction, but this section of road is where we saw most animal activity in the park.  Baby bison were in great abundance.  

On Thursday of that week we drove out the south entrance of the park and through Grand Tetons National Park, to spend one night in a motel in Jackson Hole, Wyoming.  We've been there before, so it was mostly for a photo-op of the Tetons.  On Friday morning, after taking some sunrise images of the peaks, we drove west and back to Island Park Village via Highway 20 for our last night.  This route let us see the west side of the Tetons, a view that is rarely seen.  Very nice!

Saturday, June 8:  Checked out of Island Park Village, and drove from West Yellowstone north on the very scenic Highway 191 to I-90 at Bozeman.  Headed east, to visit the Little Bighorn Battlefield National Memorial.  It was a fascinating place to experience, as it tells both sides of the story - both the U.S. Cavalry and the Plains Indians perspective.  Well worth seeking out.  From there, it was a fast drive southeast to spend a night at the Candlewood Suites motel in Sheridan, Wyoming. (Very highly recommended! Clean, quiet, nice room.  Free WiFi, free laundry, mini kitchen in the room.)

Sunday, June 9: After breakfast in a quaint local restaurant, we headed further east on I-90 to create our own "Close Encounter" with Devils Tower, near Moorcroft, Wyoming.  We spent about two hours there, hiked the 1.3 miles around the base, and took lots of pictures.  it was amazing watching the rock climbers scaling the sides of the tower, which is more than 1200 feet high.  Sorry, no E.T, other aliens, or Richard Dreyfuss were seen that day.  

After Devils Tower it was an easy drive to Rapid City, South Dakota, where we stayed the next three nights.  We explored all over the Black Hills, seeing Mount Rushmore, the Crazy Horse Memorial, Custer State Park, and the towns of Deadwood and Keystone.  Learning all about Gutzon Borghlum, carver of the Rushmore faces, really made it worthwhile.

Wednesday, June 12: Left Rapid City and headed west, backtracking through Sheridan, and over the Bighorn Mountains, to spend the next two nights in Cody, Wyoming.  This is a great little town, home to the Buffalo Bill Historical Center.  The BBHC is a five-museum complex, featuring an extensive history of Buffalo Bill (the man and the myth), a Plains Indians museum, a Yellowstone Natural History Museum, a western Fine Art museum, and a museum with an amazing collection of firearms.  Admission to the museum complex is for two days, but we did it in one.  After we were done, we wish we'd had time to use two days instead. It was a LOT of information to soak up, and two days would have been better.

Friday, June 14:  We left Cody and traveled an hour further west, and entered back into Yellowstone National Park east entrance to spend one final night at the Old Faithful Inn.  This amazing, rustic "parkitecture" hotel is next to the geyser, which is still going off, mostly on schedule.  We had a restful night surrounded by the ambiance of the place, before heading home the next day.

Saturday, June 15:  We made our way back north through Yellowstone, exiting the north gate, and back to Bozeman Airport.  Turned in the rental car, (it was like breaking up with an old girlfriend), and we had an easy flight back to Seattle and home.

It was a very full two weeks, but no days were overly long.  Freeway speeds in Montana and Wyoming are mostly 75 MPH, traffic was light, and cruise control does wonders.  Between us, we took several thousand pictures, and I'm sure at least a handful are worth keeping.  

If anyone has questions, please ask.  I'll be happy to share whatever I can about what we saw, where we stayed, and what we experienced.  I'm still digesting it myself.  

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a nightly rodeo in Cody, Wyoming, June through August.  The kids would enjoy a rodeo I think.  Cody might also be another spot you could look for lodging if you decide Driggs is too far.  Cody takes you into the park at the West entrance, of course, and you are essentially right at the lake--easy to visit the lake early and then begin making your way north of the west side of the park, stopping, of course, to see all the ranger talk spots, wildlife spottings, waterfalls, etc.

Don't forget to make good use of the official Yellowstone Park Web Site: http://www.nps.gov/yell/index.htm

You'll find maps, suggestions, and for me, most important of all, the schedules for the ranger talks at the various major points. They are incredibly informative and interesting. On one of ours, the group was small enough that he took us to a "hidden" location where we could see a "new" mud volcano that had just "opened up" in the last month. You can count on it being a major site if there are ranger talks scheduled there, and you'll definitely get more out of the trip if you know what you're seeing. Here's the link to all the Ranger Led Activities: http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/u ... 130530.pdf

We used a road point by point guide published by the park service (long, narrow red book, maybe 4" x 7"), The Yellowstone, Grand Teton Road Guide. It made a tremendous difference; we saw all kinds of things we would simply have driven by without noticing by using it. At the time we bought in at the park, it was $5.95. It was done by Stephen Schmidt. It looks like it is out of print now, but National Geographic seems to have reprinted and updated it and one of the authors is Jeremy Schmidt. The write up from Amazon is below:

National Geographic Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks Road Guide: The Essential Guide for Motorists (... by Jeremy Schmidt and Steven Fuller (Jan 26, 2010) 
$9.95 $8.96 Paperback 
Order in the next 53 hours and get it by Tuesday, Jun 18. 
More Buying Choices - Paperback
$4.68 new (37 offers) 
$5.38 used (22 offers)

In my opinion, it would be one of the best purchases you could make to get the most out of your trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2013)

Pat, I posted the reply before yours to let everyone know I'm back from my trip. I think there's another thread going that's newer than this one, started by someone else.

And I think you meant Cody is outside the East entrance. ?

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave thanks for the wonderful overview/trip report.  Sounds like you saw and did a LOT.  How was the wildlife . . . any photos to share?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, Von. I still need to transfer lots of images, and will post pictures when I find some to post here. The animals in Yellowstone were erratic - none where I expected to see them (Gibbon Meadows and Hayden Valley), and plenty along the road from West Yellowstone to Madison Junction. Mostly bison and elk, saw a few coyotes up by Mammoth Hot Springs. No bear, moose, or wolves to be seen. The road past Lamar Valley was under construction, so we didn't get there this trip. My guess is that's where they were. ;-)  In eastern Wyoming we saw dozens of pronghorn along the roadway, some mixed with whitetailed deer groups. In the Bighorn Mountains, at a very high elevation, we saw multiple small groups of huge, fat Marmots playing in the road. I think the pavement may have been warmer than the ground, because some were laying down. The oddest animals we saw were a couple of groups of shiny red deer, glossy coats a mahogany red color, in a field north of Mammoth outside the park. I don't know the species, but they were graceful and gorgeous. (Sadly, no pictures.) In Custer State Park in South Dakota, there were no animals waiting to be fed. No donkeys this time. Dang. 

Dave


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jun 17, 2013)

Last year we saw bighorn sheep on the right up on a hill not too long after entering the Yellowstone's east entrance from Cody.

We went to that rodeo in Cody,which is as much a show as a rodeo. We went to a more professional rodeo about 2 1/2 weeks ago in Moab. It was also a good time, but we did enjoy the Moab rodeo more. Perhaps because of our seating right behind the pens where the riders mount the horses and bulls.

Last year we were watching those donkey's in Custer while eating a banana. Two of them stuck their head in the window, so I gave each half of a banana peal, which they seemed to enjoy eating.

Roger


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2013)

Sandi_Roger said:


> Last year we saw bighorn sheep on the right up on a hill not too long after entering the Yellowstone's east entrance from Cody.
> 
> We went to that rodeo in Cody,which is as much a show as a rodeo. We went to a more professional rodeo about 2 1/2 weeks ago in Moab. It was also a good time, but we did enjoy the Moab rodeo more. Perhaps because of our seating right behind the pens where the riders mount the horses and bulls.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Roger.  I forgot to mention that we also saw bighorn sheep on a hill just inside the East entrance.  There were maybe five or six of them browsing on a rocky hillside.

On the nights we were in Cody they had terrible thunderstorms and lots of rain, so we opted out of the rodeo.  I attended it about 17 years ago, and remember it as being a lot of fun.

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 17, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Pat, I posted the reply before yours to let everyone know I'm back from my trip. I think there's another thread going that's newer than this one, started by someone else.
> 
> And I think you meant Cody is outside the East entrance. ?
> 
> Dave



Yep......on all counts.  Thanks.


----------

